# To all veterans...



## Pete (Nov 10, 2017)

*
On this Veterans day only five words need to be spoken
*

*"THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE"

*
















My father during WW 2​ 






​


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 10, 2017)

*First pic is my brother Jim--in the Navy.  Other is my Uncle John.

*


----------



## Falcon (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks Pete,  and the same to you.[


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 10, 2017)

While I'm on parade tomorrow alongside my British Veterans badge I shall also be wearing my Afrika Corps badge, presented to me  thirty years ago by some of the hardest drinkers I've ever encountered and a bunch of real good ole boys.

"Lest We Forget".


----------



## terry123 (Nov 10, 2017)

I second the Amen, falcon!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2017)

*Thanks to all our veterans for your service and sacrifice.


​ 
*
*




*​


----------



## neotheone (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks, and "thank you" back at fellow veterans!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 10, 2017)

*To all veterans - thank you for your service.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## hearlady (Nov 11, 2017)

To all veterans, Have some moments but also enjoy the honor bestowed today even in the trivial "free pancakes" and discounts. There was a time when veterans were not honored after fighting for our country in a horrible war. THAT should never happen again.
Even when I hear for the umpteenth time "Thank you for your service" on TV etc and it's starting to sound a bit forced I am so glad that the country is making the effort to be sure that won't happen again.
I'm sure my husband will be at Ihop today. If honor comes in a free breakfast then he's there baby!


----------



## Lara (Nov 11, 2017)

I penned these two little Haiku Poems
 for Veterans Day. 
I love all of our servicemen and women...so proud of you :glitter-heart:

sights & sounds of freedom
and keeping us safe from harm
grateful evermore

brave and true are they
always in our hearts and prayers
bring them safely home

`


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Eric (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## drifter (Nov 11, 2017)

Right back to you, Pete.


----------



## jujube (Nov 11, 2017)

We attended a ceremony this evening in our town and met a delightful, spritely 94-year-old vet wearing his uniform from WWII.  He said he's pretty sure he'll be back next year.  What a delight!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

My dad was a Veteran, too.  Thank you to all of you!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2017)




----------

